# Can I use my Roland BN-20 to print Dye Sublimation?



## DSIDEMEDIA (Dec 8, 2012)

Just like the titles asks. Can I use my Roland BN-20?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Have you found dye sub cartridges for it?

Even if you could, it's an expensive way to print dye sub. You can't switch back and forth between dye sub and regular printing easily. So once you go dye sub, you generally need to stay dye sub. And with dye sub printers starting at $200 or so, why bother?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Agree with Joe. I have never heard of sublimation ink for the BN20 and I doubt there is. Better to just buy an Epson or Ricoh dedicated to sublimation.


----------



## DANGER98 (Jul 24, 2012)

i have never seen that ink for a roland you might be able to do a bulk system


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

If you can get a bulk feed system for it, then why not. If you want to use it for sublimation, get the refill carts, some litres of bulk ink and a custom ICC and you're away


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Is the Roland water based?


----------



## DSIDEMEDIA (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for the reply guys. I was looking into it so I figured maybe the BN-20 can do this.

Are there any entry level printers out there that doesn't cost $1200 maybe half that cost?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

There are Epson and Ricoh printer at 600 or less


----------



## DSIDEMEDIA (Dec 8, 2012)

Do you know the model?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

DSIDEMEDIA said:


> Do you know the model?


For up to legal sized transfers, the Ricoh 3110dn for $200.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I use a Ricoh 3110 for sublimation and have used an Epson WF1100. Not sure the WF1100 is in production now and I and not current with current models


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

DSIDEMEDIA said:


> Just like the titles asks. Can I use my Roland BN-20?


  //


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Isn't the bn 20 a eco solvent printer


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

The Roland is an Eco-Solvent Printer. There are no Sublimation inks available for the BN-20.


----------



## DSIDEMEDIA (Dec 8, 2012)

Is there a dye sub printer that can print white?

I'm looking at the Epson WF-1100 but it doesn't print white.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

DSIDEMEDIA said:


> Is there a dye sub printer that can print white?
> 
> I'm looking at the Epson WF-1100 but it doesn't print white.


There is no white in dye sub.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

splathead said:


> There is no white in dye sub.


To expand on that, dyesub goes from light to dark. The thing you are printing on needs to be lighter than the colors you are printing.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

DSIDEMEDIA said:


> Is there a dye sub printer that can print white?
> 
> I'm looking at the Epson WF-1100 but it doesn't print white.


It would be a good idea To go to www.Conde.com
and spend just a little time reading about dye sub.
white ink is not an option, nor is cotton , nor is black or other dark fabric.


----------

